# Reading > Who Said That? >  Nietzsche

## bazarov

"The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself. "
Friedrich Nietzsche

I know who, but where did he say that? Google wasn't too helpful. :Frown:

----------


## XY&Z

Jenseits von Gut und B&#246;se AKA Beyond Good and Evil

----------


## bazarov

Can you please tell me on what page, if you know? I don't have english version of etext so I can't find it.

Thanks.

----------


## XY&Z

I was wrong.  :Frown:  It's not there.

It's not in neither one of these: 
Also Sprach Zarathustra

The Antichrist

Beyond Good and Evil

Ecce Homo

Homer and Classical Philology

Thoughts out of Season, part 1, 

Thus Spake Zarathustra
A Book for All and None

We Philologists, Volume 8

Now it could be in Schopenhauer as Educator but I'm not sure anymore. 

Im sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## hyperborean

I forgot where it is as well.

----------


## dramasnot6

Hmmm..don't know but it is a good one.

----------


## Dark Star

He spoke quite a bit about loneliness and rising above the others in _Thus Spoke Zarathustra_ if I recall, however, I'm not as educated on his work as I should be so that may have been a common topic for him.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I'm pretty sure it is in _Thus Spoke Zarathustra_...I don't have my copy with me, but I'm pretty sure it is in it...

----------


## Quark

> He spoke quite a bit about loneliness and rising above the others in _Thus Spoke Zarathustra_ if I recall, however, I'm not as educated on his work as I should be so that may have been a common topic for him.


Nietzsche wrote a large amount about rising above others. He argued that if the powerful cannot attain dominance in society, then they should seclude themselves from the stupidity of the crowd. In _Beyond Good and Evil_, he says "Every superior human yearns for a secret citadel where he is set free from the crowd. Where he may forget "men who are the rule," and be their exception. Anyone who, in intercourse with men, does not occasionally glisten green and grey with disgust and sympathy, is certainly no man of elevated tastes." This theme is also apparent in _Thus Spoke Zarathustra_ when the prophet explains the idea of the Superman. And, it is easy to see how someone obsessed with transcending the ordinary person would find himself lonely. While Nietzsche himself was not able to express this loneliness, he praised it in other's works. For example, he lauded Wagner's music for its poignant rendering of isolation.

----------


## Quark

> "The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself. "
> Friedrich Nietzsche
> 
> I know who, but where did he say that? Google wasn't too helpful.


I believe that's _Twilight of the Idols_. Maybe.

----------


## Dark Star

> While Nietzsche himself was not able to express this loneliness, he praised it in other's works. For example, he lauded Wagner's music for its poignant rendering of isolation.


This would explain his love of Dostoevsky's work. That man could certainly generate some characters who were profoundly lonely.

----------


## aquamoonmaiden

I quickly scanned through THE WILL TO POWER but couldn't find it. I'm almost certain it's in there.

Cheers,
Jessica

----------


## kiowhatta

It is undoubtedly a Nietzschean quote and in line with his views on 'the herd morality', as well as master/slave ressentiment.

Reportedly this quote comes via Rudyard Kipling and has been misappropriated for some time, which is terribly disappointing if true, as it is one of my favourite Friedrich quotes.

----------


## kiowhatta

It is undoubtedly a Nietzschean quote and in line with his views on 'the herd morality', as well as master/slave ressentiment.

Reportedly this quote comes via Rudyard Kipling and has been misappropriated for some time, which is terribly disappointing if true, as it is one of my favourite Friedrich quotes.

----------


## Ecurb

> "The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself. "
> Friedrich Nietzsche


I'm not well versed in Nietzsche,but without the "tribe" mentality, we would hardly be human. Philosophy, science, history and religion would all be impossible (or very different) without language, which is a cultural accretion developed by the tribe and for the tribe. I'm not sure what "owning ourselves" means, but whatever it means we couldn't even be our self without the tribe and what it has given us. We would be someone else.

----------


## NikolaiI

The significant problem in Nietzsche's works:
The "Will to Power" is in a sense, insane.
Those who feel they do not have power
do not understand the power they have.
In wishing for more power, they are already
On the path to insanity.
The proper approach:
Do the best one can,
Do not mind when power comes or goes. 
Etc.
But yeah.
Loved it anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## NikolaiI

However on the opposite side _-- 
Those who do almost all the wrong, have the same thing, they want all the power and so forth--
So one should perhaps do a little bit of growth in that direction simply to stop them.
And in this it is a good thing: all good things one should accumulate, and grow:
Including of course, power. "Always choose power over money"--Zelazny (paraphrased)
But in any case -- Dostoevsky was much more beautiful/sane than Nietzsche;
So perhaps this is why he looked up to him.
There are some main points of literature where good/wise are ruling over the wicked;
Mainly I'm thinking proverbs there.
Memory is good. <3
But the best thing Nietzsche said was, "The surest way to corrupt a youth is to teach them that those who have other views than they do are inherently wrong." Paraphrased.

----------


## NikolaiI

I'm not a big fan of Nietzsche; although I read about 4-5 of his books, and have an essentially perfect memory at least for the most interesting, cogent, or powerful ideas of a person.
The main thing he said that was good was, "There are about 6 people in the world working on the same problems I am."
Pretty nifty--
But a super quick glance at almost anything he wrote,
Can show some enormous if not awful ideas or errors.
For instance racism and so forth -- and yep that's there.

He went back and forth on Jews etc; but simply to say that "Races" exist in a "Hierarchy" or something,
well if you glance at Geneaology of Morals,
and you don't get sickened(?)
I don't want to know you. <3

----------


## NikolaiI

If anyone talks about "Hierarchy" a lot it's quite likely they are influenced by "Mme. Blavatsky", Annie Besant or other such occultists who were quite erm............ yeah
"There is no evil in the world"
one might say -- and it might be true: 
However those are the worst descriptors of the universe I have seen for the most part. May they be gone forever.

What to speak of Rudolf Steiner....
These people pushed the Aryan philosophy quite a while before (The H) came along.

And by Aryan I do not mean Dravidian or Indian or anything like that or anything from Bharata WHATSOEVER.
So begone, white supremacists, no matter where you are.

And by the above I mean there is deeply inherent racism in the first two mentioned; awful stuff,
They founded the "Great White Brotherhood" etc.,
And the third one as well; 
including such absurdities as "There used to be elves on the moon"
"Gravity doesn't exist." 
Etc. 

LOL I'm very sorry if this went off on a tangent!

"Beware of Darkness" -- George Harrsion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPuFDaPC5XM

But in any case, as Swami Vivekananda said, "Always be a hero -- tell all you meet, have no fear."
And that definitely is an exact quote <3

----------

